# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Elektrik faturalarını kabartan 5 neden

## ceyda

elektrik-faturasi.jpg
Sayacınızdaki Fabrika Hatasına Dikkat:
Elektrik sayaçlarındaki fabrika hatası elektrik faturalarını şişiriyor. Sayaçlarınızı kontrol ettirmekte fayda var. "Evde kiracı oturuyor. 3 yıldır elektrik faturalarını düzenli ödemiş. Elektrik sayacı fabrika hatalı olduğu için elektriği zamanında kiracıdan eksik kesmiş. Şimdi elektrik sayacı hatalı diye ikaz geliyor. 394 TL borç varmış ve 5 gün içinde ödenmezse elektriği keseceklermiş. Bir de müşteri temsilcisi 30 bin müşterinin başına bu durumun geldiğini söylüyor. Kilowatt hesaplaması yapıldı. Kiracı 1 yılda 373 Kilowatt ödemiş ama 1395 Kilowatt elektrik parası ödenmemiş. Elektrik sayacı fabrika hatalı olduğu için eksik hesaplamış. Dava açacağım?"

Sayacınız Yanlış Okunuyor Olabilir:
Binlerce elektrik abonesinin elektrik sayacı hatalı ve eksik okunduğu için abonelere büyük meblağlarda borç çıkartılıyor. Faturalarınızı kontrol edin. "Sayacımız değiştirildi. Eski sayacımın üzerindeki endeks okunurken 20838 kwh okunması gerekirken sayaç turunu tamamlamadığı halde '0' rakamını '1' okuyarak 21838 kwh endeksi 326 TL olarak faturamıza yansıtmışlardır.Elektrik dağıtım şirketi evime ihbarname göndermiş 5 gün içinde faturanızı ödemezseniz elektriğinizi keseceğiz. Hatalı sayaç okuma işleminin düzeltilerek faturamın tekrar düzeltilmesini talep ediyorum."

Ödediğiniz Faturaları Sakın Atmayın:
Ödediğiniz elektrik faturalarının dekontunu sakın atmayın. Gelebilecek yüksek faturalara karşı ödemiş olduğunuz dekontlarınız sizin güvenceniz. "Ödemiş olduğum faturadan dolayı icralık oldum. 30.06.2006 tarihli elektrik faturamı 2006 yılında 470 YTL 12 YKR olarak ödemiş olduğum halde 2013 yılında tarihinde 1. 257, 21 TL olarak ödenmesi, ödenmediği taktirde haczi yapılacağı tarafıma bildirildi. Anlatılanlara göre geçici hizmet için gelen veznedar dolandırıcılık yapmış ve ödemeleri almış gibi gösterip birçok kişinin ödemesini kendi cebine atmış. Tekrar birçok kişiye elektrik borçlarını ödedikleri halde borç geldi."

Faturanızın Peşine Düşün:
Elektrik faturanız gelmiyorsa sevinmeyin faturanızın peşine düşün. Elektrik faturası gelmeyenler, elektrik sayacı geç ve yanlış okunanlar, sayacı arızalananlar hatta elektrik faturasında "az tüketim faturalandırılmadı" ibaresini görenler elektrik faturası şoku yaşadı: "Ağustos ayında zorunlu diyerek elektrik saatim değiştirildi. O günden sonra faturam ilk defa Kasım ayında geldi. 4 aylık fatura birden geldiği için ödemekte sıkıntı yaşıyorum. Faiz ödemek zorunda kalıyoruz. Ayrıca faturama zorunlu olmadığı halde zorunlu diyerek değiştirdikleri 45 TL'lik saatin bedeli eklendi. Ben bu konudaki sıkıntımın bir şekilde giderilmesini istiyorum. Elektrik dağıtım şirketinin elemanlarının sorumsuzluğu yüzünden 450 TL faturayı tek seferde ödemek zorunda kalıyorum."

Akıllı Sayaç Kullananlar Zamanlamaya Dikkat:
Tasarruf yapacağız derken fatura şoku yaşamayın. halk arasında 'akıllı sayaç' olarak bilinen üç zamanlı faturalandırmayı, ancak abonenin başvurusu halinde uyguluyor. Aksi halde gün boyunca harcanan elektriğin tek fiyat üzerinden hesaplandığı klasik tarife geçerli oluyor. "Elektrik sayacımızı değiştirdiler, elektronik olanlardan taktılar. 100 TL civarı gelen fatura 155 TL oldu. Araştırmalarım sonucunda tarifenin tek zamanlı olduğunu öğrendim. Müşteri hizmetlerini aradığımda dilekçe ile başvurarak 3 zamanlıya çevirebileceğimi söylediler. Bize bu bilgi verilmedi, mağdur olduk. Ocak 2012 faturamın 3 zamanlı olarak tekrar hesaplanmasını ve fazla ödediğim miktarı bana ödemesini talep ediyorum."

----------

